# Never, Ever...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...caught a smallmouth. I understand there are some decent lakes, in North Texas, where Smallmouths, can be found. Is that true, or do you have to go to Ok. or Ark? For a week long vacation, what do you recommend?:rybka:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Glen,
My nephew and I have talked about this many times the last few years. I did alot of research but never made it. We just couldn't get the timing right.
From what I gathered Meredith and Texoma are the two top lakes in Texas with Belton and Canyon right behind. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Meredith also has Walleye.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Smallmouths in Texoma and Whitney. Whitney has had a few state record bronzebacks through the years. I believe several of them were by the same fisherman. I believe his name was Ron Gardner (if memory serves). Meredith had smallies and walleye but haven't heard anyone mention it since the sustained drought has almost dried it up. I've also heard Devils river (L. Amistad) is great smallmouth float.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

I grew up fishing for Smallies in PA back in the 70's. Pound for Pound there is not a better fighting fish. They are very acrobatic. We used to catch stringers full of them and rockbass on the Juniata River on Lazy Ikes, Jitterbugs, and Hellgramites (google that ugly monster). Great memories!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Canyon Lake, Lake Travis, Belton all have smallies.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Beaux said:


> Canyon Lake, Lake Travis, Belton all have smallies.


 Travis has Guadalupe Bass but no smallmouth.
Canyon and Belton have "some" smallies but your best bet is Whitney

If you'd like to wear your arms out on smallmouth...try Lake Erie...they get to football size there!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Beaux said:


> Canyon Lake, Lake Travis, Belton all have smallies.


Caught lots at Canyon lake off North Park ..


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Guadalupe River has them and Guad/smallmouth mix. Saw some nice ones caught below the Canyon dam near new Brannfels.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Meredith also has Walleye.


 Years ago Meredith was a great crappie lake too.
But as I understand all it needs to be a great fishing hole is water.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My brother was a small mouth wizard on Texoma in the 90's. He fished the rock shore lines in the spring and fall.
But if you are going from the Conroe area to Texoma might as well add a few more miles and hit some better smallie lakes further north.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> My brother was a small mouth wizard on Texoma in the 90's. He fished the rock shore lines in the spring and fall.
> But if you are going from the Conroe area to Texoma might as well add a few more miles and hit some better smallie lakes further north.


Gotta agree with Sunbeam. Arkansas, for one, has really developed their smallmouth fishery. There are many rivers and lakes that have a great smallmouth population. Awesome scenery to go along with the fine fishing.


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught a few decent sized ones out of the Blanco River. Some of them I think might have been Guadalupe Bass but some of the really bronze ones were definitely smallmouths.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

*Never*

I got the smallmouth bug fishing Canyon Lake. Spinning tackle, 8lb line and super clear water up against limestone cliffs can be a challenge to learn. North Park area and Overlook Park by the dam are great places to start. But, my largest smallie (3+) came from the Guadalupe River fishing from a canoe with my ultra-lite and 4lb test. If you have never float fished the Guadalupe...give it a try. Best kept secret in Texas! Big Rainbows, Sunfish, and Smallies in the a beautiful setting. Go before the Inner-Tube crowd takes over and trashes the river...hwell:
NEVER GO ON MEMORIAL WEEKEND! (like Woodstock on the river):texasflag


----------

